# Detector de audio para amplificador



## tatajara (Ene 6, 2014)

hola gente 
les vengo con una idea o no se lo que será 
la idea es hacer un detector de audio, el cual ante la pesencia de audio, active un rele (puede ser) y este alimente un led, el cual iria en el frente del equipo.
si bien es algo sencillo de hacer, busque en el foro y no encontré mucho o de la forma que lo busque no esta..
mi duda es con el voltaje de la entrada de audio se puede activar un rele, por que el voltaje que yo tengo para alimentar es 12 vdc 
estoy intentando hacer algún tipo de esquema pero antes de seguir quiero sus opiniones !!
todo tipo de ayuda será viembenida y si alguno le interesa mejor jaja
saludos
tatajara


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 6, 2014)

Este detecta el audio, enciende y si se va el audio, espera unos segundos y se apaga...


----------



## tatajara (Ene 6, 2014)

gracias por el aporte rat !!
la idea hera hacer algo mas sencillo un rele con un par de componentes si se puede..
saludos



ya que me diste este diagrama vos a hacer el pcb jaja asi si alguno lo quiere esta en el foro !! 
pero en vez de usar el tlc339, puedo usar el lm339 ? estuve viendo sus datasheets y el patillaje es el mismo pero es posible reemplazarlo ?


----------



## chispas81 (Ene 6, 2014)

tatajara dijo:


> hola gente
> les vengo con una idea o no se lo que será
> la idea es hacer un detector de audio, el cual ante la pesencia de audio, active un rele (puede ser) y este alimente un led, el cual iria en el frente del equipo.
> si bien es algo sencillo de hacer, busque en el foro y no encontré mucho o de la forma que lo busque no esta..
> ...



Lo que tu buscas no será un protector de altavoces? 

Pongo 2 circuitos de ejemplo.

Si a la entrada le llega audio activara el rele,solo cambia los altavoces por un led(con su correspondiente resistencia) o lo que se te antoje.

No te vale esto?


----------



## tatajara (Ene 6, 2014)

hola chispas81 
gracias por comentar !!
no eso ya es otro tema jaja pero lo que yo quiero hacer es poner un simple led en el frente del equipo para adornar un poco mas digamos jaja y que indique que hay audio a la entrada del ampli !!
saludos



PD: aca encontré la pagina del circuito que subio rat ! por si alguno la quiere
http://www.geocities.ws/podernixie/audio/snddet.html
saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Sep 21, 2014)

¿Qué tal?

Yo ando con una pregunta similar:

No sé si este circuito ya se planteó. He buscado y no he encontrado nada parecido.

La idea es desconectar el transformador de unos altavoces de ordenador (< 5 W) cuando no se estén usando.

Con un poco más de detalle:


 los altavoces se alimentan a través de un pequeño transformador
(primario) 220 V ~ 10 W
(secundario) 12 V / 0.5 A ~ 6 W
 
el consumo más alto que he visto es de 3.5 W
hay una entrada de audio, desde el ordenador, pero a veces queda cortado porque llevo la salida de audio del ordenador a los cascos
  Entonces, la propuesta es desconectar el transformador cuando no haya entrada de audio, al cabo de unos segundos. Y recuperar la alimentación cuando vuelva a detectarse señal.

He visto circuitos de control parecidos que se alimentaban desde la red por medio de una resistencia de varios MΩ, y cuando llegaba la señal de activación, cerraba un relé o interruptor, que daba acceso la red al transformador, y ya daba alimentación al resto. Y cuando había inactividad, habría el relé al cabo de unos segundos y el transformador se aislaba de la red, apagando todo.

La idea es esa: conseguir reducir el consumo al máximo si no se están usando los altavoces.

¿Alguien sabe de algo parecido? ¿Algún circuito disponible? He estado buscando, y nada.

*Edito*:
Existe el hilo Detector señal de audio, con un esquema de pablin. De aquí, me faltaría por saber si puedo alimentar este circuito con el propio relé que desconecta el transformador. La idea es reducir el consumo al máximo.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 23, 2014)

Hola Joaquin, buscaria algun timer de 5min por ejemplo y lo adpataria para que active un rele para desconectar la tension continua (despues de la rectificacion en la fuente de energia). De esta manera ahorrias la energia que consume el preamp, y la etapa de potencia. El unico consumo seria en las perdidas del transformador y el circuito del timer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2014)

ESP propone *este sistema*. Vale la pena analizarlo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2014)

Si es una Notebook o Tablet , no ; pero si es una PC de escritorio podrias tomar los 12 V de la propia fuente.

Existen las salidas de plug hueco para PC

Saludos !


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Sep 23, 2014)

Muchísimas gracias por el enlace al esquema. Es justo lo que necesito, pero... ¿el consumo del circuito de activación será menor que el circuito de amplificación de los altavoces?

El caso es que son muy pequeños (5 W, como he puesto en #1).

Mi curiosidad venía porque vi alguna vez un esquema electrónico en que se ponía una resistencia muy alta en el enchufe de 220 V (para detectar el paso por cero, en el caso de los relojes que usan los 50 Hz de la red), y me preguntaba si sería posible, de esa manera, alimentar algo muy pequeño, que activara todo el sistema de altavoces (incluido su propio transformador).

Vamos, que la idea sigue siendo reducir el consumo al máximo.

*Edito:*
He descubierto el hilo dedicado a las fuentes de alimentación sin transformador y ya me he leído el famoso AN954, así que creo que necesito algo así. Sólo necesito unos pocos miliamperios para hacer funcionar el detector.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lo encontré: 




Esto no es más que hacer una mini fuente de alimentación. Pero quizás me puede servir para alimentar el monitor de audio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Pero eso no tiene aislación galvánica


----------

